# Do you guys run your strobes while driving through town?



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I was out the other day and ran my strobes about half the time. Sometimes i just forget to turn them off. But when i have plow on the front i leave them on the whole time. Driving from lot to lot and everything. Its a fairly big plow and i dont want people to not see it since its white 

But the other day i had another guy flash his lights at me when i forgot to turn them off while driving down the road. When im just salting i dont run them much. 

Citys and states always have theirs on when their driving around, no matter what their doing. So do you guys? And what are your thoughts on it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I run my 2 rear hide-away strobes almost all the time. Usually I forget to turn 'em off but it also gives me a peace of mind knowing something is on.

And if its DURING the storm they're DEF on.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

maelawncare;937899 said:


> I was out the other day and ran my strobes about half the time. Sometimes i just forget to turn them off. But when i have plow on the front i leave them on the whole time. Driving from lot to lot and everything. Its a fairly big plow and i dont want people to not see it since its white
> 
> But the other day i had another guy flash his lights at me when i forgot to turn them off while driving down the road. When im just salting i dont run them much.
> 
> Citys and states always have theirs on when their driving around, no matter what their doing. So do you guys? And what are your thoughts on it.


i would have said doin that stuff was cool 10 yrs ago .. but now that states are cash strapped .. especially here in michigan ... i wouldnt try it .... TICKET !! ...


----------



## Mattruck1992 (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah i stopped in to the state police post the other day to check the laws on colors i got the information about the colors (amber only) but they made a point that it was illegal to run them on the road


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

only the city can do that but..
my company is sub contracted by the city so im SAFE!


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Mattruck1992;938193 said:


> yeah i stopped in to the state police post the other day to check the laws on colors i got the information about the colors (amber only) but they made a point that it was illegal to run them on the road


I think you can only have them on if youre on private property too.. unless sub contracted by the city


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I think it varies where you are. I leave mine on all the time as does most people here in MA.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

mine are always on but im also a subcontractor for the city so that is part of it .. however when i finish my route with the city i will still leave them on while im going through my own accounts i feel safer being seen then not being seen.. and like mycirus said most people in MA leave them on all the time anyways


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We turn our lights off on the road except for the tractors.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What are strobes?


----------



## vintageauto (Dec 20, 2009)

mine strobes/lightbar are always on here in Manitoba,Canada....same with my tow truck, if I have something behind me on the hiway, or am on a roadside for service call/hooking up, lights always on


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

No, I shut all my lights off when I enter the roadway. If its bad out, I might leave my LIN4s on.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I usually leave my dash light on driving around unless it's coming down hard and visibility isnt so good. I never will have white strobes in the front or rear and really dont know how people get away with it as AMBER is the only really allowable color...


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Here in Michigan.....We Must Turn off all AUX/Lightbars/Strobe When we get onto public roadway or we get Big ticket haha!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I alway's leave my lightbar on if the plow is on my truck. The hideaway's just got put on but i''ll probably turn those off between places unless it's really late then i don't think it matters.
i passed a few cops the other day with the plow on and all the light on, i was on the highway and none of them even gave me a second look.

I know what the law is but in Ohio (at least in my area) the police generally don't care what a plow driver is doing since they are busy with other calls and such. Or maybe i have only past really cool cops and thats why i haven't been bothered.

Now if only we could get a plowable event.......


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I turn them off, but it is easy to forget sometimes.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Def off when on the roadway. If im plowing then yea Il turn them on. My salt flood light is always on during a sotrm. If its a bad snowsotrm then ill activate the 2 corner rear heads on a slow alternating flash. If your not plowing its kinda silly to have all your lights flashing driving down the road.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

thats what Cruise light are for


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

*I run them*

If I am plowing or salting I leave my rear LED's on all the time. I have a utility topper with no windows and have limited vision to the back so I leave them on. As for the roof mounted mini light bar it all depends on the location, time of day and weather. I run a buyer hitch mounted salter and at the moment it has a flashing barricade light on for extra warning along with 2 marker light. My truck is silver and I am going to redoe the lighting package as it dissapears in heavy snow.

J & B


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I leave my LED's on all the time.

There is no reason not to, may make someone think twice before pulling out in front of me, makes my corners much more visible, as well as the back... if it saves me from getting rear-ended once they are worth it, you never know when you will have to stop short for someone. Besides, the white Jeep blends into snow, hehe.

Nothing crazy, not blinding anyone.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Hubjeep;940710 said:


> I leave my LED's on all the time.
> 
> There is no reason not to, may make someone think twice before pulling out in front of me, makes my corners much more visible, as well as the back... if it saves me from getting rear-ended once they are worth it, you never know when you will have to stop short for someone. Besides, the white Jeep blends into snow, hehe.
> 
> Nothing crazy, not blinding anyone.


Nice looking jeep, that one in the back ground looks very nice.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Our policy is that the lights are _warning_ lights. That said, they're used to warn people that we're plowing or pulling somebody out of a ditch, etc. (Some would also say that after 20 hours behind the wheel, they're to warn folks that we're not all there.) SO do we run them all the time? No. In fact several of our guys have been "reminded" not to run them while going over the road.

There is one case where I run mine when I'm not plowing though. If it's coming down in buckets or we have white out conditions, I sometimes run it so people can see me. Not that most of them have bothered to turn their headlights on, clear their windows, wipe the snow off of their lights ... But I digress.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

If mine are on while on the road its purely on accident. Unless I'm plowing there's no reason to have them on. All you guys saying you have them on to keep people from rear-ending you are ******** IMO I dont care about your opinion thats mine so don't get your panties in a bunch. get some led brake lights or even add some but strobes do nothing to show that you're stopped or stopping if you're just running them all the time.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

WilliamOak;940854 said:


> If mine are on while on the road its purely on accident. Unless I'm plowing there's no reason to have them on. All you guys saying you have them on to keep people from rear-ending you are ******** IMO .


Apparently you've never had the pleasure of being passed (usually by a blond female applying her makeup while texting on a cell phone in an SUV) in the middle of a whiteout. Oh yea, and she was going 50 MPH faster than you and never even saw you.

Then again, would that type of driver see anything? By George, maybe you're right!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Too Stroked;940956 said:


> Apparently you've never had the pleasure of being passed (usually by a blond female applying her makeup while texting on a cell phone in an SUV) in the middle of a whiteout. Oh yea, and she was going 50 MPH faster than you and never even saw you.
> 
> Then again, would that type of driver see anything? By George, maybe you're right!


lol, but she has 4x4 so she's fine! haha
That's kind of my point, the people that are gonna rear end you most of the time it won't matter if you have lights flashing or not. Just like the ones that cut behind you when you have ALL of you're lights flashing in a parking lot. Sh*ts gonna happen and why distract the half way decent drivers with lights that go unnoticed by the ones who need to pay attention to them lol.


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Keep the Warning lights on!!!!!*

*Keep the Warning lights on!!!!!*

This happened to me today. This morning I was pulling out of my own driveway when a plow was coming down the street. With the Snow and the fog on my windows it was only the whelen minibar on the top of the truck that caught my eye. He was not plowing and was just moving to his next location but the light was the right idea. I should have had clearer windows but I was in a rush to get out and the truck had not warmed up yet.

This one experience was emblematic of every encounter with every car out there. If you need the wipers on a snowy day I think leave the warning lights on.

My $ .02 but this makes sense to me.

ted


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the way the law is in ct. you do not need a permit when on private property but once you get on the public road you need a permit.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i leave em on if i see a pretty girl.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I always put mine on when I have to pull over a busty gorgeous blond. Blonds impress easy. They're also on when I'm doing mundane stuff like plowing snow and salting.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

And this thread has jumped the shark


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

If anything, your a distraction to drivers if you have your lights on making it more dangerous in situations. If you have a 11ft+ blade on the front then thats fine. Or a city state county truck.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Illegal to have them on on the road in Maine. I forget sometimes, but always try to turn them off.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

I Never turn my strobes off, to many idiots driving (good chance of getting hit)


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Somedays I leave mine on sometimes off. Always on when I am stopped at an account though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TremblaySNOW;944959 said:


> I Never turn my strobes off, to many idiots driving (good chance of getting hit)


And this differs from every other day how?

They are warning lights that are warning others that you are or may be moving in a direction contrary to 'normal' traffic.

Why would you keep them on when running with traffic?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;945733 said:


> And this differs from every other day how?
> 
> They are warning lights that are warning others that you are or may be moving in a direction contrary to 'normal' traffic.
> 
> Why would you keep them on when running with traffic?


If you have a large plow hanging on the front i could see a good reason to. Or if your going in and out of lots that are close to each other.

Now if your just driving around town looking at stuff not working, thats not a time to have strobes on.


----------



## WNYSeasonalSvs. (Nov 17, 2009)

*New york state law*

NYS LAW:
http://www.safeny.com/emer-vt.htm

You can ONLY use AMBER lights and you can ONLY have them turned on when actually PLOWING snow that involves the use of a public highway. Such as clearing an entrance. On private property you can use them all you want. You cannot run them while driving down the road thinking you look cool, it is distracting & ILLEGAL.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

mi, you cant have oscilating lights on nor strobes, but if iam plowing my street which i do often, or if iam pulling some one out of a ditch.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Turn them off on the road. There's no reason for them and nobody cares that you have a bunch of lights on your truck. Keep your headlights on and use your turn signals, but turn the strobes off. I'm a big fan of headlights though. I was out with another guy in the last snow we had and he was in a gray truck on a gray/white day with snow flying, etc. and he couldn't be seen if he was more than a few feet away. I don't understand how people don't have their headlights on when it's raining/snowing/foggy/flat light... Sorry, that was off subject. Anyway, turn the strobes off around town.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I leave my headlights on anytime I'm doing snow as well.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I leave mine on but I'm a town truck, plus I have a 9ft blade and the roads around here are tight. I leave em on going from road to road with the plow up cause Id prob ware out my switches by the end of the night if I shut em off in between routes


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

02powerstroke;946716 said:


> I leave mine on but I'm a town truck, plus I have a 9ft blade and the roads around here are tight. I leave em on going from road to road with the plow up cause Id prob ware out my switches by the end of the night if I shut em off in between routes


How do u think Are (MICHIGAN ppl's) Switch looks Ahahaha!:laughing: Im just Playin' but yeah unless you're a road commision you must turn off the lights....Also its just another one of those easy things that cops can pull you over and give you a ticket for. Been there! After you play about $200 you WILL remember! I'm pretty good about it now!


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

maelawncare;937899 said:


> I was out the other day and ran my strobes about half the time. Sometimes i just forget to turn them off. But when i have plow on the front i leave them on the whole time. Driving from lot to lot and everything. Its a fairly big plow and i dont want people to not see it since its white
> 
> But the other day i had another guy flash his lights at me when i forgot to turn them off while driving down the road. When im just salting i dont run them much.
> 
> Citys and states always have theirs on when their driving around, no matter what their doing. So do you guys? And what are your thoughts on it.


Well, it's illegal in just about every state to just drive around with them on, even for the city/county guys. Most cops are pretty lenient, but you are risking a ticket regardless.


----------



## Mstrfxit12 (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't get the look at me, look at me thing. You guys that run with them on when they aren't needed are IMO self defeating. You are helping to de-sensitise drivers to them. With every landscaper running blinky lights on the side of the road cutting grass and plow operators just driving around with them on its killing their effectiveness when they are actually useful. The only good thing is it gives the police someone to focus on and leave the others on the road alone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

maelawncare;945852 said:


> If you have a large plow hanging on the front i could see a good reason to. Or if your going in and out of lots that are close to each other.
> 
> Now if your just driving around town looking at stuff not working, thats not a time to have strobes on.


Let me ask this in my new, improved non-sarcastic or humorous self.

Why is it fire trucks, ambulances and cops don't ride around with their *warning* lights activated all the time?



Mstrfxit12;948031 said:


> I don't get the look at me, look at me thing. You guys that run with them on when they aren't needed are IMO self defeating. *You are helping to de-sensitise drivers to them*. With every landscaper running blinky lights on the side of the road cutting grass and plow operators just driving around with them on its killing their effectiveness when they are actually useful. The only good thing is it gives the police someone to focus on and leave the others on the road alone.


Bingo

PS Please do not take any of my comments as derogatory or humorous in any shape, manner or form. Any humor derived from them is purely unintentional.


----------



## 203 (Dec 10, 2009)

Why is it fire trucks, ambulances and cops don't ride around with their *warning* lights activated all the time?

Bingo

A former wrecker operator,l couldn't agree more...I do believe one primary reason AMBER means nothing to anyone is because almost everyone with them runs them damn near all the time.

You can't expect to be taken seriously when that is done, hardly anyone slows down on a roadside, unless PD is present, they have the obvious deterent but they don't, (as mentioned), drive with them ON, the entire shift.

For towing & roadside service, certain laws/company policies that don't typically make any logical sense, dictate they stay on. 
I personally was guilty of obvious disregard for "company" policy, not state law, as for NOT running a million AMBER (one or none toggle), when in a parking spot, next to a vehicle, with the truck between me and the customer & vehicle doing what would be a 2 second job when I'm not purposely blinding myself.

So to conclude, "convenience" & "ego" come in the way of YOUR OWN SAFETY AND OTHERS THAT USE ANY LIGHTS, in many cases.

If something is not a safety and/or liability issue...Do yourself and someone who may well need them to come into the picture someday a favor and keep the non-essentials off....That one now immune driver may mean all the difference.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

203;948728 said:


> Why is it fire trucks, ambulances and cops don't ride around with their *warning* lights activated all the time?
> 
> A former wrecker operator,l couldn't agree more...I do believe one primary reason AMBER means nothing to anyone is because almost everyone with them runs them damn near all the time.
> 
> You can't expect to be taken seriously when that is done, hardly anyone slows down on a roadside, unless PD is present, they have the obvious deterent but they don't.


Thats prob why mass highway runs a clear and or a blue in there light bars


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

I know in rochester, MN i run mine all the time when th eplow is on the truck. here if you are plowing and dont have a strobe they say you can get a ticket, but I have awalys had a strobe so I wouldn't know. passed many cops on city streets and HWY, never got a second look


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

On the way back from snowmobiling yesterday some bonehead was running down the highway with the strobes on in front of me. They were so freakin bright it actually distracted you from driving - kinda like staring at the sun for a minute and your eyes have to refocus. IMO it's a bit dangerous for other drivers to run them while commuting to and from your lots. Especially the strobes the ambers are not much of an issue.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;948144 said:


> Let me ask this in my new, improved non-sarcastic or humorous self.
> 
> Why is it fire trucks, ambulances and cops don't ride around with their *warning* lights activated all the time?


Exactly. The more plowboys that run around with their lights on the less effective they are. I once heard a fellow say that the IQ of the driver is inversely proportional to the number of flashing lights on his truck.

BTW, the "new" Mark is very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very
boring.


----------



## rsd501 (Nov 30, 2009)

The burger king had three trucks left idling in the lot while guys were getting coffee. All the trucks had the strobes on while parked, and after having driven from some other location. I don't get it, how hard is it to flip a switch?? I use strobes when cleaning entrances to properties and for busy commercial, never for residential drives. Nobody wants to wake up to flashy lights while you shovel the walk.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

I use mine when I need them, but have been known to forget that they are on.


----------



## Arloslawn (Aug 9, 2009)

I usually leave my yellow light on, but now I dont think I'm going to.


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

I notice here in VT most everyone that has a plow on their vehicle traveling on the main road leave their strobes/rotating lights on.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

my insureance recommends the lights to be on all the time when im plowing during a storm. plus if they are on, it is a good safety factor here as once the snow flys, people load up the kids and start driving around to check things out eact time.

Plus, with all the lights my trucks run, people think m a dot truck and let me go by them.


----------



## WMass_Mike (Aug 18, 2009)

It is law here to have a beacon light (whether strobe or rotating doesn't matter) on when actually plowing. To leave them on when traveling serves no purpose imo. I work for an independant phone company and MassHighway requires them when working anywhere on or near a roadway, but we are not supposed to travel with them unless hauling oversize or wide loads.
On a side note, there is a possibility in MA that strobes will no longer be legal soon. They have actually distracted / blinded drivers and caused accidents.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i shut the strobes off and turn my lightbar off, i just leave the built in arrowstik on.....so 3/4 of my lights are off. i normally turn them back on a block or 2 before my lot cause a few of them i need to make a wide turn in? is leaving an arrowstik on bad? i know pleany of fire depts who have arrowstiks on the the back on there engine,truck,ambulance that is on ALL the time.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well 99.9% of the time. Unless I forget, the light bar's off when traveling job to job. I personally believe that it's utterly useless to run with all the light's on, Face it if someone's going to hit you, they'll hit you with or without your lights on. Unless I'm plowing, or assisting someone on the side of the road, the light bar stays off. I also agree with the post that Mark made about how it tends to "desensitize people" if everyone leaves the light's on when driving around town. Depending the time of day, and where it is, I don't turn the light bar on (back road driveways in the middle of the night), although seldom. It does happen sometimes. But, the headlights stay on all storm.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I run mine the entire time I am plowing.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

My honest opinion, is that many run too many lights or run them while driving on the road because they are trying to over-compensate for a part of themselves that is lacking...much like most cops. They typically have a low self esteem and can't get the attention they want in life, so they do what they can by forcing others to notice them. Not a whole lot different than the ones w/ the ball sack hanging from their hitch. 

Some cops, plow drivers who extensively flash, and a few others who try to claim authority...I'm willing to bet they were hall monitors when they were in school, and had issues w/ their father and/or their size. I know that's what many other people on the road also think, but are reluctant to say so.

Brings a lot of truth to the "Here's your sign" logic.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcoffee;1031007 said:


> My honest opinion, is that many run too many lights or run them while driving on the road because they are trying to over-compensate for a part of themselves that is lacking...much like most cops. They typically have a low self esteem and can't get the attention they want in life, so they do what they can by forcing others to notice them. Not a whole lot different than the ones w/ the ball sack hanging from their hitch.
> 
> Some cops, plow drivers who extensively flash, and a few others who try to claim authority...I'm willing to bet they were hall monitors when they were in school, and had issues w/ their father and/or their size. I know that's what many other people on the road also think, but are reluctant to say so.
> 
> Brings a lot of truth to the "Here's your sign" logic.


I couldn't agree with you more. Another way you can kinda tell, is when there going 40 on a snow covered road, 6" deep. Or when they drive with the blade straight and make you hop into the snow banking so you can get by (basically saying, "look at how big my plow is"---- some people can say that it helps with the lighting, and blade visibility... but that can't be why everyone does it.) IMO


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

No to rain on anyones parade, but strobes in snow removal equipment should only be run when you are plowing snow !!!


----------



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well do you run them when its snowing and when its dry? Cause if its snowing pretty hard you have every right to have them on!!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ya so the othe day I was driving to home depot and didn't know my strobes were on till I got there, 



Oops, good thing there wernt any cops near by!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

cops dont buckle down tomuch around here about that stuff ecspeially when its for work related stuff, but when your driding down the road and your a light up like a christmas tree and distracting other drivers they will pop you off for sure!


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

weeman97;966299 said:


> i shut the strobes off and turn my lightbar off, i just leave the built in arrowstik on.....so 3/4 of my lights are off. i normally turn them back on a block or 2 before my lot cause a few of them i need to make a wide turn in? is leaving an arrowstik on bad? i know pleany of fire depts who have arrowstiks on the the back on there engine,truck,ambulance that is on ALL the time.


When I joined my local fire company I was told this from the dep chief The tail lights are so far apart we are worry about someone running into the back or our truck.

All of our arrowsticks come on as soon ad you send power to the starter.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I rathe have someone run into my truck than have him go into an accident where we're extractin someone from the wreck.


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

coldcoffee;1031007 said:


> My honest opinion, is that many run too many lights or run them while driving on the road because they are trying to over-compensate for a part of themselves that is lacking...much like most cops. They typically have a low self esteem and can't get the attention they want in life, so they do what they can by forcing others to notice them. Not a whole lot different than the ones w/ the ball sack hanging from their hitch.
> 
> Some cops, plow drivers who extensively flash, and a few others who try to claim authority...I'm willing to bet they were hall monitors when they were in school, and had issues w/ their father and/or their size. I know that's what many other people on the road also think, but are reluctant to say so.
> 
> Brings a lot of truth to the "Here's your sign" logic.


Haha I'm guessing you have been pulled over a few times. Nobody likes law enforcement until they are being robbed or their life is in danger.... then your thanking your lucky stars.


----------



## 88gmcsierra (Aug 29, 2010)

here in vt anything over i think 8'2" is over width which you have to run either amber lights or and oversized load sign so with my 9'2" v plow i keep my lights on all the time and the cops dont have a problem with it i have asked


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i have mine wired into the ignition....when i key on they start...and don't go off until i key off.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

tojay22;1035932 said:


> Haha I'm guessing you have been pulled over a few times. Nobody likes law enforcement until they are being robbed or their life is in danger.... then your thanking your lucky stars.


gotta say....if i was being robbed i would rather handle it myself....and if my life is in danger i would want the cops to stay the hell out of my way and let me take care of myself...

no...i don't have a need for any cops besides for boat anchors. Good cops died with Barney Fife.


----------

